# Router Table Insert for Bosch 4100 Table Saw



## JollyRoger (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi All,

I have designed a router table insert for the table extension my Bosch 4100 Table Saw. It is heavily based on John White's design (FWW), but customized for the Bosch. My design has the dust port in the fence, so it only extracts dust from the top (No room in the bottom for a dust port). The router plate is Incra, but the Woodpecker and Bench Dog plates should also fit. Everything built from 3/4" (0.71") birch plywood scraps. The frame supports the plate dado on all for sides. The fence probably has too many ribs, but I wanted each clamp slot to be supported on two sides. Please let me know what you think!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

HI Henk.

Welcome to the forum.

Is that a 9" wide fence next to the top? (I am not good at reading plans??)


----------



## JollyRoger (Jul 13, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> HI Henk.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Is that a 9" wide fence next to the top? (I am not good at reading plans??)


Hi James. That's correct. It's actually slightly wider since 9" is the width of the ribs, so the width of the front and back sub-fences and fence face is not included. The fence structure is clamped to the table saw fence with the four slots you see in the back sub-fence.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I like it but I'm biased. I have a similar insert design for the Ridgid 4510. Not as reinforced below but so far it seems sturdy enough. My approach to the fence is different as I'm going to use the TS fence as a base and attach the router fence at the t-slots. I don't think that would work with the Bosch fence because access to the slots on the Bosch fence is different. The Ridgid fence slots extend to and are open to the end of the fence. Of course my plan may be a bust. I won't know till I finish it.

GCG


----------



## JollyRoger (Jul 13, 2012)

GulfcoastGuy said:


> I like it but I'm biased. I have a similar insert design for the Ridgid 4510. Not as reinforced below but so far it seems sturdy enough. My approach to the fence is different as I'm going to use the TS fence as a base and attach the router fence at the t-slots. I don't think that would work with the Bosch fence because access to the slots on the Bosch fence is different. The Ridgid fence slots extend to and are open to the end of the fence. Of course my plan may be a bust. I won't know till I finish it.
> 
> GCG


Hi GCG,

I'm also using the TS fence as a base. In my case I'm clamping to the TS fence (see slots in diagram). Your idea of using the t-slots makes me rethink this though, since the t-slots on the Bosch does actually go all the way through. The reason for the ribs in the fence structure is to allow the router fence to get to the bit, since the router table top wont allow the TS fence to get all the way to the bit. It also houses the dust box. Thanks for the pointers.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's the thread on my insert and fence.

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/35529-router-insert-ridgid-r4510-table-saw.html

GCG


----------



## Pleipzig (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks nice. Some of the dimensions are unclear though. I'm thinking about getting that TS and have wondered about adding a router table insert. Have you built this yet?


----------



## JollyRoger (Jul 13, 2012)

Pleipzig said:


> Looks nice. Some of the dimensions are unclear though. I'm thinking about getting that TS and have wondered about adding a router table insert. Have you built this yet?


Hi. I built the table this weekend, but I think I'm going to scrap my efforts. The table top sagged too much, despite the frame. I think its because the original piece of plywood had a bow in it. I thought the frame would pull it straight, but alas... I'm rebuilding this time with two pieces of ply glued together for the top, and I might add some formica if I can find a scrap piece. Will update again as I go along.


----------



## Pleipzig (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing how it went.


----------



## bevans (Jul 21, 2012)

I recently purchased this same TS and the Bosch 1617 EVSPK router. Last weekend, I finished my "Router Table Insert", which was basically a piece of 3/4" shelving which I had laying around. Thus far, it is not bowing under the weight of the router, and the Gravity Lift seems very stable.

For the fence, I have just built a fence which is clamped to the saw's fence, so I can move it relatively easily and use the saws fence lock to lock it in place.

Since I am just getting started, I have tried to abide by the KISS rule since I have very little clue about what I am doing, so I do not know what features I even want to build into the parts yet. 

Once I have my 10 posts, I will get some pictures taken and posted.


----------



## bevans (Jul 21, 2012)

OK, I have finally gotten the pictures taken and downloaded to my computer. 

Basically, the design for the router table insert is a piece of 3/4" MDF which is cut in the same shape as the opening on the table saw when fully opened. I have cut support pieces which extend form under the insert into the rails on the saw extension. 

For the fence, I have used a shelf which we had laying around. I have come to realize that the fence needs some work, but so far it is serving its purpose.

The pictures below show the router table opened (without the insert) as well as pictures of the insert and the fence. 

So far, the router table works well, and is very stable, even with the saw mounted on the gravity lift.

Please let me know what ideas you have for improvements.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Remove the wooden knobs for easier access to the controls. Add the dust collection accessory for the fixed base to capture dust that otherwise would enter your router motor.


----------



## bevans (Jul 21, 2012)

Mike said:


> Remove the wooden knobs for easier access to the controls. Add the dust collection accessory for the fixed base to capture dust that otherwise would enter your router motor.


Mike, Thank you for the suggestions... I will make those changes next time I use it.

Bryan


----------



## thermobaric (Oct 7, 2012)

Argh. I just finished mine for the 4100. Nice use of the slots on the extension arms. I like your idea much better than mine. I screwed 1/8" steel to my insert, and it extends beyond the gap so that the insert hangs.


----------



## bevans (Jul 21, 2012)

thermobaric said:


> Argh. I just finished mine for the 4100. Nice use of the slots on the extension arms. I like your idea much better than mine. I screwed 1/8" steel to my insert, and it extends beyond the gap so that the insert hangs.


The hanging design will probably be great for doing more frequent work on the router table, but so far the wooden supports which I have inserted into the rails seems to be sturdy enough for me. My goal was really to make the surface as flat as possible, so I was really trying to keep everything below the table. I am probably limited to the weight that I can put on the insert, but maybe no more than the limit of the gravity lift. The other downside of this is that it clutters the underside, so it makes adjustments more difficult.

Thanks for the compliment.

Bryan


----------



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

wondering how the tires will do with the extra weight. I had considered doing something like what you've done and then use ts surface for an incra ls -25" positioner, but now leaning toward a gadget to do box joints and dove tails with one of my hand held routers.


----------



## thermobaric (Oct 7, 2012)

bevans said:


> My goal was really to make the surface as flat as possible, so I was really trying to keep everything below the table. I am probably limited to the weight that I can put on the insert, but maybe no more than the limit of the gravity lift. The other downside of this is that it clutters the underside, so it makes adjustments more difficult.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> Bryan


I actually dont have anything sticking up above the table. I used thin metal strips screwed to the ends of the insert that run horizontally. There's about a 1/8th" gap between the fence ends and the table itself, so it can pass over the metal without issue. The downside is, it's not the strongest, and can flex if you're not careful. That's why I like the crossbar supports you use. At some point I'm going to go back in and use them like you did. I've got one spot where it's not quite flush, and I want it perfect. I cut a wide dado with it yesterday, and one side was a little deeper than the other.


----------



## dugg (Oct 28, 2012)

*Hi! First reply for me, and it's about adding a router table to my Bosch 4100.*

First off....Glad to be here!!..and thankx for the opportunity to chat, and trade ideas.

I have a Bosh 4100 table saw, and am using the Bosch TS3000 Gravity Rise stand. I just now completed making a 24" square router table for it, and thought I might offer it up for critical review. So far, it works just fine, and quite stable...and it does not interfere with the operation of the saw [assuming that you don't extend the right half of the saw table beyond the "closed" position].

Pictures are worth allot of words, so the big question for the day is....being new, can I upload jpegs, or do I have to wait until my 10 comments have been filled??

Thankx, dugg


----------



## bevans (Jul 21, 2012)

dugg said:


> First off....Glad to be here!!..and thankx for the opportunity to chat, and trade ideas.
> 
> I have a Bosh 4100 table saw, and am using the Bosch TS3000 Gravity Rise stand. I just now completed making a 24" square router table for it, and thought I might offer it up for critical review. So far, it works just fine, and quite stable...and it does not interfere with the operation of the saw [assuming that you don't extend the right half of the saw table beyond the "closed" position].
> 
> ...


Looking forward to your pictures. 

As far as posting pictures, you need to have 10 posts. You can get them pretty quickly by introducing yourself in the appropriate forum and saying hello to other new users... Or if you happen to have questions, ask them as well.

Bryan


----------



## dugg (Oct 28, 2012)

Thankx, Bryan!  I'll do that shortly..

dugg


----------



## medelman (Jan 2, 2013)

*Photos?*

dugg,

I'm interested in seeing the photos of your drop in router table design. I have the Bosch 4011 and am looking at the different designs out there.

Any more insight besides what the others have left here would be great.

Thanks

Matt



dugg said:


> Thankx, Bryan!  I'll do that shortly..
> 
> dugg


----------



## medelman (Jan 2, 2013)

Er.. I meant to say 4100! Too many model numbers to remember.



medelman said:


> dugg,
> 
> I'm interested in seeing the photos of your drop in router table design. I have the Bosch 4011 and am looking at the different designs out there.
> 
> ...


----------



## JDaniel (Aug 3, 2015)

Glad to be here.


----------

